# Any Info About This Antique English?



## escarolo (Apr 18, 2008)

Any Info about this Antique English?





It comes with and advertising winding key from Davison in Barnsley


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

escarolo said:


> Any Info about this Antique English? It comes with and advertising winding key from Davison in Barnsley


Unfortunately the links to images did not work.

There is still a jewellers called Davisons in the Barnsley area

_Davison Jewellers Tel: 01226 284458 - 2-8 Peel Street, Barnsley, South Yorkshire, S70 2QX_

They may be able to assist.

Julian L

EDIT - Welcome to the forum. I hope you find it as interesting, useful and helpful as I have.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

There we go.


----------

